# importing sperm to UK - urgent question



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hello just wondered if anyone had imported from ESB to the UK...I have done everything that I need to, but am not sure if the clinic is supposed to have a import license or whether this is covered by the HFEA form, turns out that the clinic haven't actually done this before despite advertising that they have!

not impressed...trying not to loose confidence, but it might put me back and I'm not happy as I have rushed about sorting it out my end.

Thanks

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Lulu - I know the clinic I went to had imported before, but did say there was a lot of paperwork they had to fill out.  This is something the clinic have to sort out with HFEA I believe..... 
I really hope they get this sorted soon for you      
Don't blame you being angry - I would be too if they've advertised that they import and this turns out not to be true...  ESB def meets all the guidelines set by HFEA.
Good luck x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lulu - can't help I'm afraid as I imported to Czech and it was really straightforward

Hope you get it sorted, ESB seem very on top of things and def compliant with all the UK regulations so hopefully they can help smooth the path....

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Lulu

don't know if this is relevant in your situation, but if you have arranged the shipment, you could speak to your shipper - I know that in some cases, the shipping companies are VERY clued up as to paperwork, and so will be able to sort this out for you.

Good luck

VEC X


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

thanks for the advice...am quite cross      reckon will end up having to delay by a month which I know isn't the end of the world but I do feel like they have misled me.

anyway going for an induction tomorrow where I am supposed to pay for treatment...I won't until i know they have done what they have to for the importing.
ESB have been brilliant, just this end of course!
x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

lulu I imported sperm fromESB to the Homerton, and having had it there for several months it's now being transferred to Guy's.  I seem to remember being worried about this at the time, but I don't recall a seperate license being necessary as the clinic is registered with HFEA to offer donor assisted conception and I think this was sufficient.  If your clinic is a bit unsure maybe call / contact HFEA directly.

Hope you get it sorted x


----------

